# Egyptian Baby Names Ideas



## mazharhussain (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey Everyone!

I am living in Cairo city. My wife is pregnant of 4 month and his due date in the month of February. I and my wife looking for Egyptian Baby Names stating with letter “F”. I really like Femi and Fukayna for girl, Fenuka and Funsani for boy.

So can you suggest these names and suggest me any Ideas for my new born baby.


----------



## nadimkhan (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello friend. If you are looking for Egyptian baby names for your coming baby, so you can search on google. Where you can got many resources of baby names.


----------

